
Turbocharging Python with Command Line Tools - brendanmcd
https://owlskip.com/s/turbo
======
jlongr
In the first example, the JIT version takes 0.218s and the non-JIT version
takes 0.0007s.

Isn't the JIT version supposed to be faster?

~~~
jjuel
Yeah that is interesting. I hadn't noticed on my first read through. He was
absolutely touting the benefits of JIT with a claim "In some cases a JIT
version could make code run thousands of times faster, but benchmarking is
key." I guess this benchmark shows that it is quite a bit slower in this
particular case.

------
falsedan
Isn’t all the performance improvements by JIT completely swamped by the
abysmal startup cost of the python executable?

